# No Arizona Cats



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

In November 2018, the world's wealthiest animal-rights organization, the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS), intends to ask Arizona voters to ban mountain lion, bobcat and other big-cat hunting.  Here's the plan from the largest anti-hunting organization in the world:

http://thinkingafield.org/2017/09/hsus-spearheads-arizona-ballot-issue-ban-mountain-lion-hunting.html#more-22206


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It is stupid thing to do. especially when we have certain areas where mt lion are a real problem for other species. Hunters are allowed multiple lions in a year in several areas.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Glen.


----------

